# Architectural technician



## Mike1974 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

I am an architectural technician from the UK looking to move to Canada. I have looked around but found little that identifies the best way of going about this.

Unfortunately, I am 36, so too old to enter via BUNAC. Is the only option to have a concrete job offer? If so, what is the best way to go about getting this? Join an agency (if so, anyrecommendations?)? Apply directly to architects?

Sorry for all the questions, and thanks, in advance, for any help you can offer.

Mike.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike1974 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an architectural technician from the UK looking to move to Canada. I have looked around but found little that identifies the best way of going about this.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike and welcome to the site,

Unfortunately your only option is to have pre-arranged employment presumably with an architectural firm willing to apply for a LMO on your behalf.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 10, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello Mike and welcome to the site,
> 
> Unfortunately your only option is to have pre-arranged employment presumably with an architectural firm willing to apply for a LMO on your behalf.


Thanks for the reply, I kind of assumed that was going to be the case.

Do you know the best way of going about that? I would guess it is to apply directly to architects and explain the situation in the covering letter. Do you know if this is something that could be done through an agency?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike1974 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I kind of assumed that was going to be the case.
> 
> Do you know the best way of going about that? I would guess it is to apply directly to architects and explain the situation in the covering letter. Do you know if this is something that could be done through an agency?


Well agences such as Workopolis,Monster and Craiglist might provide you with some job openings in your field hat would allow you to make contact. It's unlikely they would have anything to do with LMOs.


----------

